# Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich



## pojsika (27. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, ich bin mit Foren völlig unerfahren, mache dies zum ersten Mal und bitte alle, die dabei sind, um Hilfe:

Mein kleiner Gartenteich (ca. 8 qm, angelegt 2003, tiefste Stelle ca. 1 m) ist ohne jede Filter- oder sonstige Technik. Dadurch ist der Boden ziemlich schlammig. Es sind  seit einigen Jahren __ Frösche und seit 2 Jahren auch __ Molche zugewandert. Letzten Sommer hat sich laufend eine Algenschicht über den ganzen Teich ausgebreitet, die ich regelmäßig abgefischt habe.

Nun meine Entdeckung: Ende März (der letzte Schnee war soeben weggetaut und das Teichwasser noch sehr kalt, weder Frösche noch Algen im Teich) sah ich 2 männerfaustgroße Gallertballen knapp unterhalb der Teichoberfläche, die aussahen wie Quallen und in denen sich irgendein größeres Lebewesen entwickelte. Beim Versuch, das Ganze herauszufischen und zu untersuchen, zerbröckelten sie leider. Ich konnte deshalb nur Teile davon retten. Innerhalb dieser Gelatine-artigen Ballen war ein Lebewesen mit mehreren Beinen und einem leberartigen Körper, aber nicht dunkelrot, sondern hellrot. Es handelte sich dabei aber weder um Froschlaich noch um etwas Fischartiges, sondern die "Beine" waren feste Knochen (je ca. 5 cm lang) mit kugelartigen Gelenken, und auf der Gegenseite eine Art Schere. Ich habe Überreste von Knochen und Rippen aufgesammelt und im Internet stundenlang alles durchsucht. Am ehesten kämen noch Krebse infrage, wobei ich aber nirgends lesen konnte, dass sich Krebse in quallenförmigen und vor allem relativ großen Gallertmassen entwickeln, so dass ich hier vor einem völligen Rätsel stehe.

Ich bitte alle Forumbenutzer herzlich um Hilfe, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, um welche Tier-Embryos es sich handelt und auch nicht, woher solche "Aliens" in meinen Gartenteich kommen. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! 

Der Teich liegt innerhalb meines Gemüsegartens inmitten von Wiesen ohne unmittelbare Bebauung auf dem Land (Mittelgebirge), so dass Tiere sehr leicht Zugang finden können - aber woher diese Gebilde stammen, um was es sich dabei handelt, lässt mich seitdem nicht mehr los. Wer hat Ähnliches gefunden und kann mir Auskunft geben, um welche "Aliens" es sich dabei handeln könnte????: aua


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

hallo pojsika,

erstmal willkommen bei uns im forum.


bilder sagen mehr wie 1000 worte, hast du bider deiner "Aliens"


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Sei gegrüßt.. und Willkommen im forum

schau mal hier:
http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Krebse.html

Krebse tragen ihre Eier auf dem Rücken in einer gallert artigen Masse, um sie vor Fressfeinden zu schützen ....

Das ist erstmal meine Kenntnis ... (ansonsten sollte man mich berichtigen)

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## pojsika (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo, Mitch,
ich hatte seit Samstag mal wieder keinen Zugang zum Internet, heute funktioniert´s zum ersten Mal wieder, deshalb die späte Antwort.
Nein, ich habe bisher keine Bilder, aber ich werde versuchen, welche zu machen, bin allerdings als Internet-Neuling noch etwas unbeholfen mit dem Einstellen, d. h. weiß noch nicht, wie ich sie von der Kamera auf diese Seite bringe, aber ich probiere es, sobald ich arbeitsmäßig dazukomme.
Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort!
Grüße (ebenfalls) aus der "Fränkischen"
Pojsika


----------



## pojsika (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo, Tommy,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich war auf der von Dir angegebenen Seite "Krebse", habe dort aber nichts über die Vermehrung gefunden. Zum Thema Vermehrung habe ich allerdings im Internet schon jede Menge gefunden u. weiß, dass Krebse ihre Eier auf dem Rücken tragen, nur stand nirgends, dass diese gallertartige Masse, die das Krebsweibchen trägt, so groß sein kann wie eine Männerfaust. Und wenn das doch möglich sein sollte, frage ich mich: Wo war dann das Krebsweibchen, das die Eier trägt. Das Wasser in meinem Teich war zu der Zeit noch glasklar und ich fand nur diese 2 Ballons ohne irgendetwas wie Krebsweibchen oder anderes Tier darunter. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die in der Masse gefundenen, bereits 4 cm langen Knochen von Jungkrebsen stammen können, oder????

Es grüßt Pojsika


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo pojsika,

ich stehe genauso im Wald und sehe nur Bäume... es hatte mich neugierig gemacht. Ich habe ebenfalls im Internet gesucht... die Ergebnisse waren jedoch für Deine Anfragen nur dürftig.

Ich habe einmal beobachtet, wie eine Flugente (__ Wildente) am Schloßgraben von Coppenbrügge, am Bein eine riesig große Gallertmasse (mind. 15 cm Durchmesser) ... durchsichtig mit schwarzen Punkten, hinter sich herzog, als sie zum Fressen (Brotkrümmel) an Land ging....

Wahrscheinlich Froschlaich.... (weitere Annahmen in Bezug zu Deinem Fund wären Spekulation ... dennoch, die Natur findet ihren Weg....

Es grüßt Tommy

P.S. Wenn es mit den Bildern nicht klappt, dann frage ruhig und schildere das Problem, wir und ich helfen Dir dabei weiter.


----------



## pojsika (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Das große Rätsel mit meinem "Alien" im Gartenteich hat sich auf zufällige Weise selber gelöst, und zwar:
Ich fischte Ablagerungen zwecks Wasserverbesserung heraus und stieß wieder auf eine Masse mit Knöchelchen, konnte aber erkennen, dass es sich um einen toten Frosch handelt. Ich "sezierte" diesen Frosch und dabei wurde mir immer klarer: Das waren genau dieselben Knochen wie die, die ich in der Gallertmasse gefunden hatte. Als ich den toten Frosch komplett freigelegt hatte, legte ich die vorher gefundenen Teile nun neben die "sezierten": Die Zangen waren das umgedrehte Brustbein des Frosches, alles andere Teile von den Beinen.
Also: Keine Aliens im Gartenteich, auch keine Krebse, sondern ein stinknormaler, mehr oder weniger verrotteter Frosch /bzw. 2 __ Frösche, eingepackt in irgendeine Gallertmasse. Na, zum Glück, ich dachte schon, es wäre eine Zuwanderung fremder Wesen von sonstwoher. Manchmal klärt sich doch alles auf wundersame Weise und ganz harmlos auf. 

Danke an Tommy und Mitch, die sich mit mir um die Lösung dieses Rätsels  bemüht haben. Das war echt nett von Euch ***
Lb. Grüße Pojsika


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Die "Gallertmasse" war bestimmt irgendwelche Zersetzungspilze oder so...
*Schüttelt sich gerade ein bischen vor ekel*

Aber das ist halt die Natur, auch solche Bilder bringt sie zu stande.


----------



## karl_b (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*



			
				Yvonne Mietze schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Gallertmasse" war bestimmt irgendwelche Zersetzungspilze oder so...
> *Schüttelt sich gerade ein bischen vor ekel*
> 
> Aber das ist halt die Natur, auch solche Bilder bringt sie zu stande.




Hallo und guten Tag,

Bin neu auf dem Forum und lebe im nördlichen Elsass.
Über die Suche nach einer Erklärung von gallertartigen grünen Klumpen stieß ich auf das Forum. 
Ich fische immer wieder grünlich gefärbte gallertartige Klumpen (bis Hühnereigross) im Teich ab. Vermute es sind Algen da die kleinen Gallert-Klumpen an dünnen Fäden hängen, die wahrscheinlich von Algen auf der Uferfolie gebildet werden. 
Die Klumpen sind "Eiweiss" ahnlich, ohne Struktur, und fallen beim Trocknen fast vollständig zusammen. 

Wer kennt das?


----------



## pojsika (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo, Karl,

ich habe lange über die Gallertmasse in meinem Gartenteich gerätselt und bin bisher noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Die 2 Ballen waren bei mir allerdings nicht grünlich, sondern klar und sahen aus wie ein Gänseei-große runde Ballen Gelantine. Zuerst dachte ich, es seien 2 Quallen, aber als das Ganze beim Herausfischen zerbröckelte, erkannte ich, dass es sich nicht um Quallen handelte.

Meine zweite Vermutung (nach einigem Suchen im Internet): Froschlaich, der von bestimmten Froscharten auch in Ballen statt in Schnüren abgelegt wird. Was mich daran zweifeln ließ, war, dass in der Masse keinerlei Pünktchen zu erkennen waren, wie das z. B. bei Froschlaich in Schnüren ist, den ich auch massenhaft im Gartenteich habe. In diesen Schnüren sehe ich dann winzige Pünktchen, nämlich die entstehenden Kaulquappen - aber nichts dergleichen befand sich in meinen 2 Ballen. 

Ich rätsle also immer noch und wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du mich informiertst, falls Du auf irgendwelche Erkenntnisse stößt.

Grüße aus der Fränkischen Schweiz
Pojsika


----------



## Kolja (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo Pojsika,

ich lese gerade in "Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher?" Da ist eine gallertartige Masse, die Eier von Köcherfliegenlarven enthält. Leider steht dort nicht wie groß sie ist. In dem Buch ist sie durchsichtig mit grünen Pünktchen, es gibt aber wohl unterschiedliche Farbtöne.
Im Netz habe ich folgendes gefunden : http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/gallerte.htm

Ist es vielleicht das?


----------



## karl_b (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich*

Hallo Pojsika

Ich komme nochmals auf die gallerartigen Klumpen zurück:

Ich kann definitiv ausschließen dass es Froschlaisch (oder solcher von Krebsen) ist. Krebse halten sich nur schlecht in einem Folienteich, hatte es anfänglich versucht aber die Krebse sind vermutlich abgewandert oder gestorben. 
Froschlaich habe ich jedes Jahr - geelegentlich auch Laischschnüre von __ Kröten, aber nicht in diesem oder dem letzten Jahr. 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen folgendes beobachtet:

zunächst mein grundsätzlicher Teich Aufbau: 
Dickes Vlies (aus Ibbenbüren) unter und auf dem Boden der grünen Teichfolie, zur Teichrand hin dünneres Vlies und dann folgend Uferfolie verlegt. Die tiefsten Stellen im Teich sind mit Sand/Lehm (bis ca. 15cm Stärke) bedeckt, im Filterteich bis 25cm. Ist extrem "unorthodox" aber ich wollte in beiden Teichen einen "üppigen" Pflanzenwuchs, Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen.   
Die grünen Klumpen entstehen im Bereich der Ufermatten (bis zu 60cm Tiefe) .
Ich kann bei gutem Licht kleine Gallert-Kugeln erkennen, die mit dünnen  Fäden mit der Ufermatte verbunden sind. Diese Gallertklumpen wachsen Richtung Wasseroberfläche und werden dabei größer. Irgendwann reisst die Wasserströmung  (sei es durch die Pumpe oder den Wind) die Klumpen ab. 
Der Teich hat eine geringe aber permanenete Strömung im Uhrzeigersinn um die als "insel" eingelassenen Betonringe in Teichmitte. Die grünen Klumpen  treiben dann im Teich bis sie abgefischt oder angefressen werden. 
Ich tippe auf Algen. Ist nicht leicht zu fotografieren - da sich die Digitalkamera selbst fokusiert - d.h. sie stellt sich immer nur auf die Wasseroberfläche ein.  Was dann tiefer ist, bleibt unscharf. 

Trotz des "nahrhaften Bodens" habe ich keine Algenblüte und kann fast immer bis zum Teichboden sehen.  Jetzt kommt wieder mehr Sonne, und den nächsten gößeren grünen Klumpen hole ich mit einem Glas aus dem Teich - so lässt er sich dann vermutlich gut fotografieren. 

Dann sehen und rätseln wir weiter - viele Grüße
Karl


----------

